# Tire Size Choice 23C or 25C



## bsilver (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a 2010 Jamis Xenith Endura I with 700 x 25c tires. Is there any reason I may want to replace with a 700 x 23c tires. I am getting close to needing a set of new tires. I ride 25-35 miles 5-6 days a week.

bsilver


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

No reason. If you started from the other end of things, you might be more curious about 25's right now than were are about 23's.

I won't go on about the cases that 25's are possibly better, but will say that you won't gain much from going to 23's if you were to gain anything. Not the best investment atm.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

How much do you weigh and what are the roads like?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

There is no reason anyone should ride 23c tires. 25's are better for 95% of all conditions, are more comfortable, and in most cases faster. People ride 23's because that's the current "trend", and it's what comes on most bikes.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm leaning towards 25c for my new tires. Been riding 23c forever and since I only train on the road bike now, even it it had a speed disadvantage I wouldn't care...


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Try the 23c just for the experience. About the only thing you may notice is they are slightly lighter, so it _may feel_ a bit faster, but only for the first ride or two.

You may end up going back to 24c, 25c or 27c. All dictated by your weight, the roads you ride on, and type of riding.

FWIW, I ride in New England (terrible roads, aplenty) year round, wet, dry, snow, sand. I weigh 155-165 lbs. depending on season. I ride everything from a 22c to 27c on the road. Like a lot of riders here, I go through many sets of tires a year. Since I do, I am not afraid to try different tires. 

zac


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Everything I've read on this forum points to 25c being better than 23c for most riders. When my current tires get old, I'm going to give 25c a try (my bike came with 23c even though the specs said 25c).


----------



## bsilver (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the input. Just for the record I am 177 Lbs and ride on average roads. The roads in Ohio are pretty good especially when your get out into the country. It just seems that everyone in my club rides have thinner tires..I am sort of a newbie. Your input helps a lot Thanks again!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

My Cdale 6 barely fits a 25c Conti Gatorskin in the front, but I love it!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

bsilver said:


> I have a 2010 Jamis Xenith Endura I with 700 x 25c tires. Is there any reason I may want to replace with a 700 x 23c tires. I am getting close to needing a set of new tires. I ride 25-35 miles 5-6 days a week.
> 
> bsilver


Are you uncomfortable?
Do you puncture a lot?

If you are happy enough with your current set, why not get them again?

Much easier to gain some fitness than to figure out whether or not 2mm will make or break a time trial.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I hate to pick a nit, but there's no such thing as a 23c or 25c tire.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry, 700c x 23 or 25.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd vote for 24c. That's the perfect size!
________
BUY BUBBLERS


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Depends*

I ride 25's on my daily rider and 23's on my weekend bike. I'm building up a new bike and after a lot of back and forth decided to go with 23's. The roads I ride on are in excellent condition and there little debris/glass but the 25's roll well, require less pressure and are a bit more sure footed when it rains. FWIW I'm only 55kg so 25's aren't just for clydes.




bsilver said:


> I have a 2010 Jamis Xenith Endura I with 700 x 25c tires. Is there any reason I may want to replace with a 700 x 23c tires. I am getting close to needing a set of new tires. I ride 25-35 miles 5-6 days a week.
> 
> bsilver


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

rubbersoul said:


> I'd vote for 24c. That's the perfect size!


The Conti race/attack twin pack gives you a 22 front and 24 rear.

I went to 25's a few years ago now, and never looked back (well, I do have a few sets of the conti twin packs, but they dont get used much).


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I love the Conti 25c 4000GP tires.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I just started riding 25's this week. You may have seen some post where I was happy with the RS80's and the 25's and my Ultegra 6600's with the 23's. While riding in this morning, I thought to myself, when would I ever use the 23's? The only thing I can think of is every summer we go to Rehobtoh and I ride the Coastal Highway from Rehoboth to Ocean City, it is flat and that might be considered a good training route for the 23's; but that's about it.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

Dajianshan said:


> I love the Conti 25c 4000GP tires.


So far my choice is leaning towards those.

The main "problem" I have with 25 tires is finding them. There are so many offers in 23 but not so much in 25 it's a shame. Slowly the manufacturers will catch on.


----------



## acuracing (May 13, 2009)

GP4000*S* only comes in 700 x 23 so I have my choice already picked out for me.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Try some 24 Open Pave's.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

acuracing said:


> GP4000*S* only comes in 700 x 23 so I have my choice already picked out for me.


Grand Prix 4000 25-622 700 x 25C blue/black Skin 215 95 120 
Grand Prix 4000 25-622 700 x 25C blue/black Skin Reflex 215 95 120 
Grand Prix 4000 25-622 700 x 25C blue/black Skin 215 95 120 
Grand Prix 4000 25-622 700 x 25C red/black Skin 215 95 120 
Grand Prix 4000 25-622 700 x 25C lemonyellow/black Skin 215 95 120


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

mtbbmet said:


> Try some 24 Open Pave's.


+1 I like these tires.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Tommy Walker said:


> Grand Prix 4000 25-622 700 x 25C blue/black Skin 215 95 120
> Grand Prix 4000 25-622 700 x 25C blue/black Skin Reflex 215 95 120
> Grand Prix 4000 25-622 700 x 25C blue/black Skin 215 95 120
> Grand Prix 4000 25-622 700 x 25C red/black Skin 215 95 120
> Grand Prix 4000 25-622 700 x 25C lemonyellow/black Skin 215 95 120


GP4000S is the one with Black Chili. Its only available in Black...

i weigh 150lbs and ride 700x23 GP4000S


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

25s are popular on this board ... but not in bike shops. Most of the tires I see are 23s.

I have to shop to find 25s or 28s (my current set up).


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm lucky... my local LBSes do tend to have high-quality 25s in stock, but I'm sure it's not like that everywhere, sadly. 

Still, that's what the Interwebs are for.
.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Slim Again said:


> 25s are popular on this board ... but not in bike shops. Most of the tires I see are 23s.
> 
> I have to shop to find 25s or 28s (my current set up).


so just buy online? i have absolutely no problem finding specific tires online and cheaper than at shops too.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

*Please explain yourself*



Camilo said:


> I hate to pick a nit, but there's no such thing as a 23c or 25c tire.


What do you mean by this comment? Continental, Vittoria, and Michelin websites seem to have plenty of 23c and 25c tires listed.

Are you saying that the "c" goes with the 700 or that we are being incomplete by not referring to the tires as 700 x 23c or 700 x 25c?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*23 mm & 25 mm*



gtpharr said:


> What do you mean by this comment? Continental, Vittoria, and Michelin websites seem to have plenty of 23c and 25c tires listed.
> 
> Are you saying that the "c" goes with the 700 or that we are being incomplete by not referring to the tires as 700 x 23c or 700 x 25c?


The 23, 25, 28, etc are nominal tire width in mm. The "c" goes with the 700, not with the width of the tire. They all fit on a 700c rim.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I use 25mm on all my bikes. I have a set of Michelin Pro 3 23mm that a friend gave me. He rode them for a couple hundred miles & didn't like them. They're hanging in the garage. I'll have to use them up one of these days.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> The 23, 25, 28, etc are nominal tire width in mm. The "c" goes with the 700, not with the width of the tire. They all fit on a 700c rim.


I understand all that. However, when you go to Michelin, Vittoria, Conti website the available tire sizes are listed as "700 x 23C", "700 x 25C", etc. 

I just checked two different brands of tires on my bikes. My tires are clearly stamped "700 x 25C" and "700 x 28C"

Camilo stated *"I hate to pick a nit, but there's no such thing as a 23c or 25c tire", *. Based upon what I found on mfgr's websites and what I found stamped on my tires, I think it is widely acceptable to refer to tires as 23c, 25c, etc.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I use 25mm on all my bikes. I have a set of Michelin Pro 3 23mm that a friend gave me. He rode them for a couple hundred miles & didn't like them. They're hanging in the garage. I'll have to use them up one of these days.



I've believe I read that Michelin's run "fat", i.e., the 23mm is more like a 24+ anyway.....true?  

**


----------



## biken (Jul 20, 2010)

Well since we are talking about tires, I have a question.. What do you all run on a commuter, cross, or road bike that will see action on pavement and smooth hardpack dirt trails? My cross bike came with 700x32c Ritchey Speed Max tires (big knobby cross tires) and I am pretty sure they are way overkill for just street riding and some hardpacked dirt trials. I would like to get something else in the 28-30 size range and with less knobs. Perhaps the Michelin Jets? Any suggestions? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

On my commuter, I've got a 32 tire up front, a 35 out back.

On my road bike (which I had been using for commuting until recently), I'm running 28 tires.


----------

